# Directv R15



## rich66 (Dec 19, 2001)

Has anyone upgraded a R15. I am going to add a unit and have a choice of R10 or R15


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

Hasn't happen yet. Get the R10


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's very unlikely what anyone will figure out how to upgrade the NDS-based R15 DVR hard drive. Stick with the Tivo-based R10.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

I just instsalled a 250GB drive into my R15. It was very easy, just formated the drive with fat 32 file system. poped it into my r15. reset it then press the record and down arrow on the from of the receiver when it said almost there. Record light came on and it created a partition. I was wonder if it worked since it booted up and looked like a D10. but just hit the record button then i had my VOD. So I guess the R15 only uses the drive as a backup recording but does not use the hard drive to run its operating system. So anyone who wants to use a bigger drive. thats the trick....


:up:


----------

